# First batch of pee



## n2tazmania (Dec 11, 2010)

Cross your fingers. I have my first batch of pee going with my Boysenberry slurry. We shall see how it works out.

I remember reading in someone's thread that if you wanted to give your pee more flavor don't put in the 3rd bottle of lemon juice and then add your fruit juice. Can't remember which thread that was but I was wondering if you should put the juice in at the sametime or wait unit the pee is done?


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just finished my first batch of Pee last week. I used two bottles of Lemon juice in the primary initially then added a third on the second day of strong fermentation. If you are adding an additional juice I would follow the same concept or use it as an F-Pack after Fermt is complete.


----------

